# Revisiting the forum.



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

To start off, I haven't even looked here in two plus years. The first thing I have noticed, is that almost nothing has changed. I don't know if that's good or bad, but it sure makes me feel as if nothing here has been accomplished. I mean really, it still shows "June 2009 TOTM winner". It makes this forum look inexperienced. I personally know that's not really the case..not one bit. I got to know a few of you from a decent standpoint, and some of you really know your stuff, and have your experience in both years and knowledge. You know who you are. 

I still remember a few of you and your usernames..like, EMC, BML, Loha, TOS, all you experienced elders who have helped me "ages" ago. There are more of you, but I cant precisely remember them. I used to have an account that I forgot the password to a few years before this one was made, I had an old laptop that hit the bucket. Anyway, I left here due to a few reasons.

I was sick of the new members who thought they knew it all, and questioned the authority and experience of those who have kept fish for ages. I was sick of useful advice not being taken, and sick of re-posting the same info that people simply couldn't use the search button for. There were more reasons, but that is beside some of your interests, and may become offensive and painful to some. But mainly, I didn't need any more advice for the fish I kept, and still have today.

I would like to say again, I owe a good thank you to some of you. Your advice you took time to explain to me has helped me a ton. Without your knowledge, things I have done wouldn't have happened. 

I have bred my Bristlenose Plecostomus a few times, and have rolled in a few dollars there. I have bred my Harlequins a few times as well, still have my original 5 I bought years back. They have spawned many babies I have sold off to good homes, and good shops. I can safely say I know 9/10ths of the fish I have sold off are still alive and happy. My little small budget and aging aquarium still runs like a charm, and my fish are still happy and healthy as ever. No health problems in this tank yet. I even had a minor algae issue yall helped me fix. Happy and healthy the way it ought to be.

Now, there are a many other good things, and problems I could discuss, but it is not worth my time to type them out or go there.

How's everyone been doing?

How's the forum been?

Anything exciting happen? 

Thanks for the help and memories all you old timers! Cheers!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Welcome back! The side bar (as far as I know) is locked and can't be fixed.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey Cam! From what I can tell, the site has no governmental problems as of late. :lol: Nice to hear from you though! Any recent pictures?


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I will see if I can find some photos later. Nothing fancy to brag about, just an aging tank with happy old fish. I think the most expensive thing in the tank setup is my bulbs lmao.

Good to see some new fast responding life here. Two mods and a sector advisor, both that have joined in the last 2 years. Good new blood always helps a forum! Glad to see you two on the ball. I will give another "Thanks for helping!" to yall also.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ha, thanks. For me at least, it's just Spring Break. We have around fifty active members, but there's absolutely no hostility/backlash now. The POTM has started giving away prizes too, which is an awesome thing. Stick around, this is a great and growing place!


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

I have noticed, it has really grown since '05 when I first came here. I might check around a bit every now and then.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Great, have a nice evening. :razz:


----------



## WildForFish (Aug 5, 2008)

Welcome Back


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

hey cam...nice to see you again....still racing ?
the only hostility around here comes from me....lol
stop back in more often...i need somebody to pick on..


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Cam,
Never knew you but I haven't come across many of the problems you mentioned that were in the past, except the constant reposting of some but even then, I don't think it's that bad. I kinda agree with the sidebar thing as well but if it's truly locked, then what can you do? Anyway. just wanted to say welcome back. Could always use some more people around here.
- Josh


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

lohachata said:


> hey cam...nice to see you again....still racing ?
> the only hostility around here comes from me....lol
> stop back in more often...i need somebody to pick on..


Thanks all!

Hey, how did you remember that?!

Yeah, I am still racing karts. I am actually racing on a paid and even a sponsorship level, and it has become quite insane. It consumes most my summer months between that and work. Very fun stuff! There's hours worth of talk I could get into about that, but that would take too long. I have won a few championships now at a few tracks, and I even have won some state and regional events. 

Driving is really the gift I have been given, that and a few other mechanical sided things.

I also have become involved with motorcycle racing. I have been driving a Yamaha R6 racebike for a local team, and getting some good time in there. These motorsports really get expensive quickly..especially with increased competitive levels. As soon as I build up the cash and get all the things I need, I will defiantly upgrade my aquarium for a larger one.

I'll put some pics in as attachments.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Looks quite different now, but here's the general idea.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey bud. Im newish around here.. I guess.. but over my time here this place has me hooked. I am a member on 'the planted tank' too but spend most of my time on this forum. I like the small group of members. We all know each other, and we all have our specialties. I guess it could be like a really awesome fish store that has great employees. Anyways, its always good to see old members return and the cart looks BA!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Welcome back Cam....hope more of the old gang recycle back....Great to hear from you.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Cam said:


> I was sick of the new members who thought they knew it all, and questioned the authority and experience of those who have kept fish for ages. I was sick of useful advice not being taken, and sick of re-posting the same info that people simply couldn't use the search button for.


I'm fairly new to the site, and I'm far from knowing everything. But I do soak up information like a sponge. And even I'm sick of this to some extents. I have spurts (as some may have noticed) that I just won't even log on to the site for 2-5 months at a time. 

And at that note, nice to meet ya and welcome back! 



lohachata said:


> *the only hostility around here comes from me*....lol
> stop back in more often...i need somebody to pick on..


Ain't that the truth. Fortunately, it's all in good fun lol.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Heya Cam  Good to see a new old 

Some spamination every so often, not a lot of arguing/sniping though people are still people so nothing is perfect. Can't control what questions people put up, still can't force people to take advice given. It's all up to them. Still a great place to hang 

Now in terms of hostility: I won't say any names *cough* *loha* *Cough* but it does still liven things up at times. That Old Goat thinks I am a Sea Haggy. One of these days that could get messy. We shall sell tickets to the event


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll take a front row seat for that one.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Now in terms of hostility: I won't say any names *cough* *loha* *Cough* but it does still liven things up at times. That Old Goat thinks I am a Sea Haggy. One of these days that could get messy. We shall sell tickets to the event


Two senior citizens fighting. How much, when and where?


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Oh isn't that sweet, bk thinks I am a senior citizen. If that's the case I want my cheaper dinner and discounts all over the place. 

Just because he THINKS I am an old Sea Haggy doesn't make it any more true than him being a Goat Boy, which is a much more used nickname for him than Old Goat. There is a story behind that, and it is a good one. It just so happens that I forgot it. LOL.


----------



## Cam (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow. :chair:


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Obsidian said:


> Oh isn't that sweet, bk thinks I am a senior citizen. If that's the case I want my cheaper dinner and discounts all over the place.
> 
> Just because he THINKS I am an old Sea Haggy doesn't make it any more true than him being a Goat Boy, which is a much more used nickname for him than Old Goat. There is a story behind that, and it is a good one. It just so happens that I forgot it. LOL.


Got your period? Or are you going through menopause? You're getting awfully irate over something that's trivial and me just messing with ya, again.

Personally, I'd rather be called sheep f****r than goat boy. But if you want me to show you my goat I can do that too, just not publicly.


----------

